# site meteorologia



## Pedro Canelas (29 Nov 2005 às 15:19)

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de saber qual o melhor site de previsão meteorologica para me fornecer informações a longo prazo.

Obrigado


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2005 às 19:05)

Boas,

A longo prazo nenhum site é fiável pois eles seguem modelos que nas suas saídas a muitas horas estão constantemente a mudar e que como muito servem para ver qual a tendência. Mas se queres mesmo um, vê o accuweather.com que faz previsões a 15 dias


----------



## GranNevada (30 Nov 2005 às 10:39)

wetterzentrale.de/ , mas não te fies em nada para mais de 4 dias ... é só um conselho !


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2005 às 11:34)

os colegas já responderam, mas além desses site poderás estar atento à plot diária de +240, isto pq existe concordância na comunidade científica de que é ponto chave em mostrar uma tendência!  
O melhor é o site "Lua Dot Com"   (estou a brincar)


----------



## Pedro Canelas (30 Nov 2005 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

Onde posso analisar esse plot diario?

Abraço


----------

